# Ogle, VLC, MPlayer, XMame, Gens window freezes



## debeige (May 1, 2009)

Whenever I attempt to run one of these apps in X, the display works properly for a few seconds, then freezes such that the same image is stuck in the window even though the image should be changing.  Audio keeps working and the system is not hung; I can use other applications.  When I switch to another window, then back to the frozen window, it unfreezes for a few seconds, then freezes again.  Very occasionally a thin horizontal strip in the center of the window keeps updating while the rest of the window is frozen; and also very occasionally the window keeps updating normally except that it jitters every few seconds.  Any ideas on how to fix this such that the windows are unfrozen all of the time as they should be?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2009)

Post some details on OS, application versions, and hardware, please. This is like asking why you have an itch.


----------



## debeige (May 2, 2009)

Sorry for not posting about my configuration.  I thought my problem was idiosyncratic enough that someone might recognize it from the problem description alone.  I guess the lesson here is to include more detail rather than less when in doubt.  Here goes.

I'm using FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE with the default GENERIC kernel on an i386 Toshiba Satellite L40 laptop.  I'm using a pre-built package of each software component.  The version numbers from pkg_info are as follows: ogle-0.9.2_9; vlc-0.8.6.i_2,2; mplayer-0.99.11_7; xmame-0.106_4; gens-2.12a_5; xorg-7.3_2.  FWIW, ACPI seems to be enabled.  Some display-related dmesg output follows.


```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xec00-0xec07
 mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM965 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 7676k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
drm0: <Intel i965GM> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119
```
Display-related output from pciconf -lv follows.


```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0xff401179 chip=0x2a028086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 965 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0xff401179 chip=0x2a038086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 965 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```

The X version from xdpyinfo is X.Org version: 1.4.2.  The list of X extensions from xdpyinfo follows.


```
BIG-REQUESTS, Composite, DAMAGE, DOUBLE-BUFFER, DPMS,
Extended-Visual-Information, GLX, MIT-SCREEN-SAVER, MIT-SHM,
MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD, RANDR, RECORD, RENDER, SECURITY, SGI-GLX,
SHAPE, SYNC, TOG-CUP, X-Resource, XAccessControlExtension,
XC-APPGROUP, XC-MISC, XFIXES, XFree86-Bigfont, XFree86-DGA,
XFree86-DRI, XFree86-Misc, XFree86-VidModeExtension, XINERAMA,
XInputExtension, XKEYBOARD, XTEST, XVideo
```

I should also mention that I tried two different X window managers -- ratpoison and windowlab -- and the problem was reproduced under both.


----------

